# Fifa 18 : Rumors, anteprime e segnalazioni



## RickyB83 (10 Luglio 2017)

Confermata l assenza delle licenze per la serie a
Fifa 18 – Indizio su confermata assenza licenza della Serie A

Chissà se il nostro Milan tornerà ad essere una squadra a 5 stelle dopo una vita.. l ultima volta è stato con Kaka e dinho .. O rimarrà 4.5 stelle ( ultime due edizioni era da 4 in realtà) .. Che dite?


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Confermata l assenza delle licenze per la serie a
> Fifa 18 – Indizio su confermata assenza licenza della Serie A
> 
> Chissà se il nostro Milan tornerà ad essere una squadra a 5 stelle dopo una vita.. l ultima volta è stato con Kaka e dinho .. O rimarrà 4.5 stelle ( ultime due edizioni era da 4 in realtà) .. Che dite?



Anche se in realtà era da 3 stelle


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2017)

Lo faranno ancora per PS3?


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Lo faranno ancora per PS3?



Si, ma semplicemente aggiornando le rose.
Gameplay e modalità invariate.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Si, ma semplicemente aggiornando le rose.
> Gameplay e modalità invariate.



Mi accontento, già pensavo non lo facessero


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mi accontento, già pensavo non lo facessero



Scusami se mi permetto, ma ti conviene? All' uscita fifa costerebbe 60/70 euro, mentre ad oggi sui 150 euro potresti trovare un bel bundle... È solo un consiglio sia chiaro


----------



## Crox93 (10 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Scusami se mi permetto, ma ti conviene? All' uscita fifa costerebbe 60/70 euro, mentre ad oggi sui 150 euro potresti trovare un bel bundle... È solo un consiglio sia chiaro



Eh infatti ci avevo pensato, ma aspettavo (invano) notizie sulle play 5
Se uscisse tipo fra 1 o 2 anni passerei direttamente da 3 a 5
Pero boh vediamo


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti ci avevo pensato, ma aspettavo (invano) notizie sulle play 5
> Se uscisse tipo fra 1 o 2 anni passerei direttamente da 3 a 5
> Pero boh vediamo



Forse (e sono solo mie supposizioni) l'annunciano tra un paio d'anni, uscita tra 3.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Confermata l assenza delle licenze per la serie a
> Fifa 18 – Indizio su confermata assenza licenza della Serie A
> 
> Chissà se il nostro Milan tornerà ad essere una squadra a 5 stelle dopo una vita.. l ultima volta è stato con Kaka e dinho .. O rimarrà 4.5 stelle ( ultime due edizioni era da 4 in realtà) .. Che dite?


In carriera non avremo più il problema di rifondare il Milan. Ci pensano Faxone e Mirabelli.


----------



## RickyB83 (14 Luglio 2017)

A sto punto con bonucci biglia e un mister B o anche solamente kalinic le 5 stelle dovrebbero esserci.. Se mettono donnarumma a 85 almeno soprattutto


----------



## Giangy (16 Luglio 2017)

In che senso non ci sono le licenze della serie A? Licenza del logo della serie A Tim, o di alcune squadre come in PES? Spero sia solo la prima ipotesi, come il precedente Fifa 17.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> In che senso non ci sono le licenze della serie A? Licenza del logo della serie A Tim, o di alcune squadre come in PES? Spero sia solo la prima ipotesi, come il precedente Fifa 17.



Prima ipotesi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2017)

In questa edizione di Fifa dovrebbero mettere in copertina Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Ormai manca poco all'uscita della demo. Quest'anno voglio giocare a FUT in modo serio. Ho fatto le stagioni online (ma non a FUT) e ho cominciato FUT da poco. Nel giro di pochi giorni sono arrivato in quinta divisione segnando una media di 3 gol a partita e vincendo tutte le partite disputate (perso solo una volta per disconnessione). Ho fatto una squadra con la premier (buggatissima XD), un 4-3-3 spettacolare. Il mio obiettivo sarà fare 40 vittorie su 40 nella weekend League


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai manca poco all'uscita della demo. Quest'anno voglio giocare a FUT in modo serio. Ho fatto le stagioni online (ma non a FUT) e ho cominciato FUT da poco. Nel giro di pochi giorni sono arrivato in quinta divisione segnando una media di 3 gol a partita e vincendo tutte le partite disputate (perso solo una volta per disconnessione). Ho fatto una squadra con la premier (buggatissima XD), un 4-3-3 spettacolare. Il mio obiettivo sarà fare 40 vittorie su 40 nella weekend League



Non gasarti  Fifa i giocatori l hanno abbassato da più di un mese ( me compreso )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non gasarti  Fifa i giocatori l hanno abbassato da più di un mese ( me compreso )


Preparati a vedermi in diretta l'anno prossimo al FIWC contro Gorilla


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Preparati a vedermi in diretta l'anno prossimo al FIWC contro Gorilla



Io quest anno a Fut fisso cat 1 o 2 ... ho fatto un paio di volte la weekend league ma non ho tempo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ormai manca poco all'uscita della demo. Quest'anno voglio giocare a FUT in modo serio. Ho fatto le stagioni online (ma non a FUT) e ho cominciato FUT da poco. Nel giro di pochi giorni sono arrivato in quinta divisione segnando una media di 3 gol a partita e vincendo tutte le partite disputate (perso solo una volta per disconnessione). Ho fatto una squadra con la premier (buggatissima XD), un 4-3-3 spettacolare. Il mio obiettivo sarà fare 40 vittorie su 40 nella weekend League



Non male come obbiettivo  Io ho fatto diverse Weekend League su Fifa 17, avendolo acquistato ad Ottobre e arrivavo ad Oro 2, nella media diciamo, e le bestemmie erano tante...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non male come obbiettivo  Io ho fatto diverse Weekend League su Fifa 17, avendolo acquistato ad Ottobre e arrivavo ad Oro 2, nella media diciamo, e le bestemmie erano tante...


Io gioco con possesso palla e palla a terra sempre. Niente cross, solo dribbling, passaggi e inserimenti. Il mio gioco è migliorato visionando attentamente i video di qualche pro player e capendo come si difende in modo serio. La difficoltà maggiore nel gioco è il reparto difensivo, se schiacci i pulsanti a caso i difensori si muoveranno letteralmente a caso. Quando la difesa si posiziona malamente e prendi le imbucate la colpa è spesso del giocatore, non c'entra il momentum. Il problema è capire cosa fare per evitare di prendere gol. Online ho una difesa di ferro, giocando con la tattica predefinita del Barcellona mi trovo benissimo.


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

L'ultimo fifa che ho avuto è stato fifa 12 craccato sulla PSP..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io quest anno a Fut fisso cat 1 o 2 ... ho fatto un paio di volte la weekend league ma non ho tempo


Bisogna fare qualche torneo in Milanworld.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io gioco con possesso palla e palla a terra sempre. Niente cross, solo dribbling, passaggi e inserimenti. Il mio gioco è migliorato visionando attentamente i video di qualche pro player e capendo come si difende in modo serio. La difficoltà maggiore nel gioco è il reparto difensivo, se schiacci i pulsanti a caso i difensori si muoveranno letteralmente a caso. Quando la difesa si posiziona malamente e prendi le imbucate la colpa è spesso del giocatore, non c'entra il momentum. Il problema è capire cosa fare per evitare di prendere gol. Online ho una difesa di ferro, giocando con la tattica predefinita del Barcellona mi trovo benissimo.



Idem, gioco anche io solamente con inserimenti e passaggi filtranti, cercando di arrivare il piu possibile davanti alla porta. Per fare questo, ho sempre adottato il 4-1-2-1-2 stretto, e mi riusciva abbastanza bene avendo davanti Messi, Neymar e Griezmann prima e Suarez dopo  ( mi sono potuto permettere una gran bella squadra trovando C.Ronaldo a Gennaio su un pacchetto dei premi della Fut Champions appunto)


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

Quest'anno avrò 0 tempo per giocare, tra scuola e soprattutto le trasferte europee


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Idem, gioco anche io solamente con inserimenti e passaggi filtranti, cercando di arrivare il piu possibile davanti alla porta. Per fare questo, ho sempre adottato il 4-1-2-1-2 stretto, e mi riusciva abbastanza bene avendo davanti Messi, Neymar e Griezmann prima e Suarez dopo  ( mi sono potuto permettere una gran bella squadra trovando C.Ronaldo a Gennaio su un pacchetto dei premi della Fut Champions appunto)


E' il modulo più usato da molti pro player quello perché permette di pressare con i due attaccanti i difensori avversari. Inoltre col COC e due punte permette di andare in porta con una certa facilità. Io non mi ci trovo benissimo, perché non è proprio facilissimo fare possesso palla quando trovi qualche giocatore molto forte a pressare alto. Col 4-3-3 (2) posso pressare alto e al tempo stesso allargare il gioco anche quando vengono a pressarmi nella mia metà campo. A ogni modo ho provato anche a cambiare stile di gioco, tipo 4-2-3-1 e provare a difendermi, un po' più basso, ma secondo me in questo gioco se difendi troppo basso è peggio. C'è qualcuno che gioca in mentalità difensiva tutta la partita, ma non ci riesco proprio. Solo negli ultimi due minuti metto in difensiva quando mi trovo avanti di un gol, per evitare di prendere il classico gol della melma al novantesimo (ma basta questi episodi strani al novantesimo e al quarantacinquesimo, oppure il bug dopo che hai segnato un gol).


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2017)

Assurdo che le squadre di B non abbiano le maglie vere..


----------



## Crox93 (4 Settembre 2017)

Sono in "attesa mode" estrema


----------



## Dany20 (8 Settembre 2017)

Sono uscite le valutazioni generali dei 100 giocatori più forti di FIFA 18. Ecco la classifica.

100. Bernardo Silva (84)
99. Sami Khedira (84)
98. Sadio Manè (84)
97. Dani Alves (84)
96. Marco Asensio (84)
95. Radamel Falcao (84)
94. Mauro Icardi (84)
93. Delle Alli (84)
92. Bernd Leno (85)
91. Claudio Marchisio (85)
90. Stephane Ruffier (85)
89. Ilkay Gundogan (85)
88. Daniel Subasic (85)
87. Raphael Varane (85)
86. Kamil Glik (85)
85. Andrea Barzagli (85)
84. Vincent Kompany (85)
83. Henrikh Mkhitaryan (85)
82. Yannick Carrasco (85)
81. Marc-Andrè ter Stegen (85)
80. Jan Vertonghen (85)
79. Angel Di Maria (85)
78. Filipe Luis (85)
77. Lorenzo Insigne (85)
76. Cesar Azpilicueta (85)
75. Miralem Pjanic (85)
74. Jordi Alba (85)
73. Keylor Navas (85)
72. Blaise Matuidi (85)
71. Casemiro (85)
70. Alexandre Lacazette (85)
69. Miranda (86)
68. Pepe (86)
67. David Alaba (86)
66. Petr Cech (86)
65. Javi Martinez (86)
64. Marco Reus (86)
63. Diego Costa (86)
62. Sokratis Papastathopoulos (86)
61. Franck Ribery (86)
60. David Luiz (86)
59. Sergio Busquets (86)
58. James Rodriguez (86)
57. Toby Alderweireld (86)
56. Karim Benzema (86)
55. Cesc Fabregas (86)
54. Isco (86)
53. Harry Kane (86)
52. Alex Sandro (86)
51. Philippe Coutinho (86)
50. Radja Nainggolan (86)
49. Dries Mertens (86)
48. Romelu Lukaku (86)
47. Thomas Muller (86)
46. Samir Handanovic (87)
45. Andres Iniesta (87)
44. Ivan Rakitic (87)
43. David Silva (87)
42. Gerard Pique (87)
41. Marek Hamsik (87)
40. Christian Eriksen (87)
39. Arturo Vidal (87)
38. Marcelo (87)
37. Edinson Cavani (87)
36. Paul Pogba (87)
35. N'Golo Kante (87)
34. Marco Verratti (87)
33. Jerome Boateng (88)
32. Mesut Ozil (88)
31. Jan Oblak (88)
30. Zlatan Ibrahimovic (88)
29. Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang (88)
28. Hugo Lloris (88)
27. Diego Godin (88)
26. Mats Hummels (88)
25. Thiago Silva (88)
24. Arjen Robben (88)
23. Leonardo Bonucci (88)
22. Thiago Alcantara (88)
21. Paulo Dybala (88)
20. Antoine Griezmann (88)
19. Thibaut Courtois (89)
18. Sergio Aguero (89)
17. Gareth Bale (89)
16. Giorgio Chiellini (89)
15. Kevin de Bruyne (89)
14. Alexis Sanchez (89)
13. Gianluigi Buffon (89)
12. Luka Modric (89)
11. David de Gea (90)
10. Gonzalo Higuain (90)
9. Toni Kroos (90)
8. Eden Hazard (90)
7. Sergio Ramos (90)
6. Robert Lewandowski (91)
5. Manuel Neuer (92)
4. Luis Suarez (92)
3. Neymar (92)
2. Lionel Messi (93)
1. Cristiano Ronaldo (94)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Secondo voi a Donnarumma quanto daranno?


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi a Donnarumma quanto daranno?



82


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Sto faticando in prima divisione con chi ha lo squadrone... Ho trovati uno che aveva Messi, Ronaldo e Neymar davanti, con una valutazione di squadra sopra il 90. Io di quel livello ho solo Sanchez e De Gea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sto faticando in prima divisione con chi ha lo squadrone... Ho trovati uno che aveva Messi, Ronaldo e Neymar davanti, con una valutazione di squadra sopra il 90. Io di quel livello ho solo Sanchez e De Gea.



2 mesi fa avresti faticato in cat 3/4 , ieri ero a casa di un amico e volevo farlo salire di qualche categoria non trovavo avversari


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 2 mesi fa avresti faticato in cat 3/4 , ieri ero a casa di un amico e volevo farlo salire di qualche categoria non trovavo avversari


Io gli avversari nelle divisioni 9, 8, 7 li trovavo. Solo che le partite finivano al sessantesimo con 6 o 7 gol di scarto


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io gli avversari nelle divisioni 9, 8, 7 li trovavo. Solo che le partite finivano al sessantesimo con 6 o 7 gol di scarto



Hehehe e si


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Settembre 2017)

Comunque voglio il torneo di Fifa 18 del forum. Voglio la targhetta di campione di Fifa di Milanworld


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio il torneo di Fifa 18 del forum. Voglio la targhetta di campione di Fifa di Milanworld



L abbiamo fatto per anni  , non hai idea che giocatori che ci sono qui dentro .


----------



## Liuke (9 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque voglio il torneo di Fifa 18 del forum. Voglio la targhetta di campione di Fifa di Milanworld


aehm
http://www.milanworld.net/torneo-online-fifa-13-milanworld-vt5453-24.html?highlight=torneo 
purtroppo la targhetta non so che fine ha fatto è implosa ahahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L abbiamo fatto per anni  , non hai idea che giocatori che ci sono qui dentro .


L'ho fatto un anno, ho perso in finale contro Preb con gol ai supplementari...


----------



## Dany20 (12 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le valutazioni generali dei 100 giocatori più forti di FIFA 18. Ecco la classifica.
> 
> 100. Bernardo Silva (84)
> 99. Sami Khedira (84)
> ...


.


----------



## Giangy (14 Settembre 2017)

Avete provato la demo? Io l'ho scaricata ieri, e mi sembra migliorato ancora Fifa, grafica migliorata, effetto del pubblico ancora più realistico, volti aggiornati, e nuovi volti di allenatori, quest'anno sarà uno spasso! Ho provato anche la demo di PES, migliorato di grafica, e in alcuni volti, ma anche quest'anno Fifa mi sembra decisamente meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Avete provato la demo? Io l'ho scaricata ieri, e mi sembra migliorato ancora Fifa, grafica migliorata, effetto del pubblico ancora più realistico, volti aggiornati, e nuovi volti di allenatori, quest'anno sarà uno spasso! Ho provato anche la demo di PES, migliorato di grafica, e in alcuni volti, ma anche quest'anno Fifa mi sembra decisamente meglio.


Provata la demo: la difesa è ancora più difficile. Dopo diversi gol presi ho capito che diavolo devo fare per avere una difesa più compatta.
E' stato depotenziato il face up dribbling. reso eccessivamente efficace e irrealistico nella scorsa edizione di Fifa. Dribbling reso più semplice, almeno secondo me. Soprattutto quando ti trovi il difensore di fronte trovo vi siano delle combinazioni di tasti più efficaci e semplici per saltarlo facilmente. Qualcosa è cambiato, puoi anche lanciare lungo per il centravanti di turno che viene incontro a colpire la palla di testa, favorendo gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti. Penso che ci divertiremo anche quest'anno


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan avrà il budget mercato più alto della serie A: 79 Mln, contro i 74della juve e i 39dell Inter


----------



## Crox93 (21 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Il Milan avrà il budget mercato più alto della serie A: 79 Mln, contro i 74della juve e i 39dell Inter





Non ce la faccio piu ad aspettare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Il Milan avrà il budget mercato più alto della serie A: 79 Mln, contro i 74della juve e i 39dell Inter



Ma l'hanno aggiornato? da quello che si era visto qualche settimana fa si diceva 39 milioni di sterline...la Juve 79 mln di sterle...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

Oggi è uscita la recensione di spaziogames...9 ha preso! Purtroppo però San siro in pieno giorno è ingiocabile come al solito, peccato! Comunque non so voi ma a me FUT ha stancato per via del discorso affinità...alla fine dovendo far squadre bene o male della stessa lega si vedono sempre team composti dagli stessi giocatori..un po mi è venuto a noia. Come la vedete voi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oggi è uscita la recensione di spaziogames...9 ha preso! Purtroppo però San siro in pieno giorno è ingiocabile come al solito, peccato! Comunque non so voi ma a me FUT ha stancato per via del discorso affinità...alla fine dovendo far squadre bene o male della stessa lega si vedono sempre team composti dagli stessi giocatori..un po mi è venuto a noia. Come la vedete voi?



Prendi qualche lega non comune ( America ? )


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Oggi è uscita la recensione di spaziogames...9 ha preso! Purtroppo però San siro in pieno giorno è ingiocabile come al solito, peccato! Comunque non so voi ma a me FUT ha stancato per via del discorso affinità...alla fine dovendo far squadre bene o male della stessa lega si vedono sempre team composti dagli stessi giocatori..un po mi è venuto a noia. Come la vedete voi?



Io la vedo che ammazzerei tutti quelli che si fanno la squadra di buggati inglesi.. Smalling, bailly, belle rin... Devono assolutamente migliorare sta cosa


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma l'hanno aggiornato? da quello che si era visto qualche settimana fa si diceva 39 milioni di sterline...la Juve 79 mln di sterle...



Oggi è uscito un video del game play ufficiale.. In pratica chi ha Xbox o pc ed ha un account ea Access ci può giocare in anteprima per un massimo di dieci ore totali


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo che ammazzerei tutti quelli che si fanno la squadra di buggati inglesi.. Smalling, bailly, belle rin... Devono assolutamente migliorare sta cosa



Io farei semplicemente che ti prendi chi vuoi, anche Sterling e, che ne so, Kalinic ed entrano in sintonia man mano che giochi...come nella realtà....e quindi non solo giocatori delle solite leghe


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prendi qualche lega non comune ( America ? )



Si ma gli avversari usano bene o male tutti la squadra inglese e tedesca...e i giocatori per forza di cose si ripetono sempre...si potessero mischiare maggiormente sarebbe meglio


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sono uscite le valutazioni generali dei 100 giocatori più forti di FIFA 18. Ecco la classifica.
> 
> 100. Bernardo Silva (84)
> 99. Sami Khedira (84)
> ...



Solo uno del Milan sui primi cento.


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Solo uno del Milan sui primi cento.



Ci sono gli overall di tutti i rossoneri e non ve li dico per non farvi *********


----------



## Crox93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Solo uno del Milan sui primi cento.



Valutazioni ridicole dei rossoneri, forse per via del legame che abbiamo con Pes...

Calhanoglu 79
Kessie 76 (COME MONTOLIVO)
Conti 75 (ABATE 78!!)
Romagnoli 79

Seriamente?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Valutazioni ridicole dei rossoneri, forse per via del legame che abbiamo con Pes...
> 
> Calhanoglu 79
> Kessie 76 (COME MONTOLIVO)
> ...



Son tutti giocatori che in carriera cresceranno un sacco...ovviamente x il fut è una chiavica


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

Donnarumma diventa 94, Romagnoli 87, Loca 86, Kessie 85, Silva 86...non vedo l'ora di giocare la carriera! Comunque conoscendo Fifa son valutazioni che ci stanno...non danno mai voti assurdi a gente che ha fatto bene 1 anno o poco più...pure Mbappe ha 79...


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Se Chiellini fosse di una qualsiasi altra squadra non gli avrebbero dato più di 80. ASSURDO


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Se iniziamo a vincere in europa rinizieranno a riconsiderarci, ovvio.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

oggi molti utuber hanno riniziato la modalità di hunter.. ovviamente si segue il buon JRohn


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oggi molti utuber hanno riniziato la modalità di hunter.. ovviamente si segue il buon JRohn



Ecco io quella non la guardo, non voglio spoiler!!


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco io quella non la guardo, non voglio spoiler!!



io non ho console quindi.. ahahah


----------



## Crox93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Son tutti giocatori che in carriera cresceranno un sacco...ovviamente x il fut è una chiavica



Ho capito ma io avrei dato 81/82 a Calhanoglu
Kessie almeno 78 e pure Conti
Romagnoli anche lui sugli 80

Mi paiono davvero troppo basse, e ultra pompate quelle dei "vecchi"


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

La mia ultima console è stata la Wii.. ho avuto solo PSP, Playstation 2 e Wii.. non gioco a fifa dal 2010 sulla wii credo


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Settembre 2017)

Ma per il mobile faranno qualcosa di carino o meglio evitare?


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma per il mobile faranno qualcosa di carino o meglio evitare?



Era bellissim l'app di fifa 14.. ci gioco ancora ora sull'ipad


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Valutazioni ridicole dei rossoneri, forse per via del legame che abbiamo con Pes...
> 
> Calhanoglu 79
> Kessie 76 (COME MONTOLIVO)
> ...



Valutazioni ridicole. C'e' da dire comunque che se giocheranno bene, potranno otterranno carte speciali ( TOTW) col valore aumentato


----------



## Crox93 (21 Settembre 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Valutazioni ridicole. C'e' da dire comunque che se giocheranno bene, potranno otterranno carte speciali ( TOTW) col valore aumentato



Certo però rimangono valutazioni ridicole di base.
Anche, per esempio, Biglia neanche tra i primi 100...seriamente?
C'è gente da mani nei capelli (Chiellini 89)  e non dai manco 84 a Biglia?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma io avrei dato 81/82 a Calhanoglu
> Kessie almeno 78 e pure Conti
> Romagnoli anche lui sugli 80
> 
> Mi paiono davvero troppo basse, e ultra pompate quelle dei "vecchi"



Si concordo...purtroppo però il campionato italiano è poco "servito" da parte di EA...e pure poco considerato. Anche alla JUve, prima che tornasse ad essere qualcuno, appena un giocatore ci andava veniva declassato di qualche punto...a priori. Ora che in europa arriva quasi in fondo gode di tutt'altro servizio...esempio? Calhanoglu l'anno scorso era 80!!!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2017)

Valutazioni ridicole, ma quanto è bella la carriera e il the journey?


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si concordo...purtroppo però il campionato italiano è poco "servito" da parte di EA...e pure poco considerato. Anche alla JUve, prima che tornasse ad essere qualcuno, appena un giocatore ci andava veniva declassato di qualche punto...a priori. Ora che in europa arriva quasi in fondo gode di tutt'altro servizio...esempio? Calhanoglu l'anno scorso era 80!!!



Considera che calha l anno scorso ha saltato metà anno, quindi ci sta la sua svalutazione..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Considera che calha l anno scorso ha saltato metà anno, quindi ci sta la sua svalutazione..



Vabbe ma posso farti un altro esempio...Higuain nel 13 era 85 e nel 14 83 una volta andato il napoli. Anche Rodriguez l'anno scorso era 83 e quest'anno 81. Ok che la sua squadra ha fatto un brutto campionato ma insomma...i giocatori di premier non vengono declassati cosi in fretta di solito. Comunque anche Suarez era stato squalificato, ma mica ha perso punti (anzi, ne aveva presi 2-3 mi pare)


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vabbe ma posso farti un altro esempio...Higuain nel 13 era 85 e nel 14 83 una volta andato il napoli. Anche Rodriguez l'anno scorso era 83 e quest'anno 81. Ok che la sua squadra ha fatto un brutto campionato ma insomma...i giocatori di premier non vengono declassati cosi in fretta di solito. Comunque anche Suarez era stato squalificato, ma mica ha perso punti (anzi, ne aveva presi 2-3 mi pare)



No, ma io sono d accordissimo con te. In Italia solo i giocatori della Juve godono di questo trattamento.. Ad esempio un chiellini 89 non esiste proprio.. Cercavo di dare solo una spiegazione al valore di calha


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> No, ma io sono d accordissimo con te. In Italia solo i giocatori della Juve godono di questo trattamento.. Ad esempio un chiellini 89 non esiste proprio.. Cercavo di dare solo una spiegazione al valore di calha



Si Chiellini è tipo una divinità su fifa ahaha


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Valutazioni ridicole, ma quanto è bella la carriera e il the journey?



Si sto seguendo la carriera sul milan da uno youtuber ed anche il the journey sempre da uno youtuber.. tanta roba


----------



## Crox93 (22 Settembre 2017)

Avete visto i volti dei giocatori del Milan? Tutti a casaccio
Non sono robe importantissime pero dai..
Tutti standard, senza manco il taglio di capelli originale


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Settembre 2017)

Conti 75, Abate 78, Paletta 80 e Romagnoli 79, mamma mia


----------



## Dany20 (22 Settembre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Conti 75, Abate 78, Paletta 80 e Romagnoli 79, mamma mia


Paletta si è salvato per l'ottimo girone d'andata disputato. Ma su Conti e company non ci siamo. L'ex atalantino meritava almeno 78. Romagnoli almeno 80. L'unica pecca di questo FIFA sono le valutazioni fatte col culo.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Settembre 2017)

Conti inferiore di Abate, Romangnoli inferiore a Paletta e Kessie sui valori di montolivo... cosa si sono fumati?


----------



## Giangy (22 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Avete visto i volti dei giocatori del Milan? Tutti a casaccio
> Non sono robe importantissime pero dai..
> Tutti standard, senza manco il taglio di capelli originale



Ovviamente i volti dei giocatori della Juve tutti perfetti tranne Sturaro e Higuain. Io ricordo in Fifa 17 che erano fatti male i volti del Milan di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paletta, Calabria, Locatelli, Suso, Bonaventura, Bacca, Luiz Adriano, mente altri erano perfetti o quasi come quelli di Abate, Antonelli, Montolivo, Honda, Deulofeu, Niang. Mentre in PES 2017 sicuramente erano fatti meglio, però alcuni volti non erano e non sono aggiornati anche in PES 2018, tipo sicuramente in Serie A Paletta, Kessie del Milan, altri di squadre di Serie A come Dalbert, o Cuadrado.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i volti dei giocatori della Juve tutti perfetti tranne Sturaro e Higuain. Io ricordo in Fifa 17 che erano fatti male i volti del Milan di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paletta, Calabria, Locatelli, Suso, Bonaventura, Bacca, Luiz Adriano, mente altri erano perfetti o quasi come quelli di Abate, Antonelli, Montolivo, Honda, Deulofeu, Niang. Mentre in PES 2017 sicuramente erano fatti meglio, però alcuni volti non erano e non sono aggiornati anche in PES 2018, tipo sicuramente in Serie A Paletta, Kessie del Milan, altri di squadre di Serie A come Dalbert, o Cuadrado.



Perchè la juve è l unica partner italiana e per questo ha fatto la scansione dei volti un paio di anni fa


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Il secondo capitolo della storia di Hunter, che sto seguendo da uno youtuber, mi ha molto deluso.. beato chi ha le console per giocarci


----------



## Gito (22 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Paletta si è salvato per l'ottimo girone d'andata disputato. Ma su Conti e company non ci siamo. L'ex atalantino meritava almeno 78. Romagnoli almeno 80. L'unica pecca di questo FIFA sono le valutazioni fatte col culo.



Dici poco 
Mi sembra di capire che la maggior parte è fifara qua ma le stats di PES mi sembrano piu veritiere (non perfette ma meglio di FIFA sicuramente)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2017)

Qualcuno ha già tra le mani il gioco?


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha già tra le mani il gioco?



Io! Chiedi pure


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Io! Chiedi pure



Niente, volevo solo sapere se hai la Standard...e se si chi ha rotto il day one


----------



## Giangy (27 Settembre 2017)

Ma non esce il 29 Ottobre?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ma non esce il 29 Ottobre?



La standard in teoria si...ma qualcuno ha già rotto il day 1...in realtà la Ronaldo doveva uscire 3 giorni prima, ma anche li in tanti l'hanno avuta prima


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Ronaldo Edition


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Io ho prenotato la Standard Edition che esce venerdi ma ho gia "in mano" (virtualmente) il gioco avendo Origin Acess
Mi piace moltissimo, soprattutto la Carriera (che io amo) è stata cambiata e migliorata moltissimo


----------



## Giangy (27 Settembre 2017)

Ah si vero prima usciva la versione Ronaldo. Io prenderò la Standard Edition.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io ho prenotato la Standard Edition che esce venerdi ma ho gia "in mano" (virtualmente) il gioco avendo Origin Acess
> Mi piace moltissimo, soprattutto la Carriera (che io amo) è stata cambiata e migliorata moltissimo



Eh io lo prendo principalmente per la carriera...il FUT mi stufa subito


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2017)

Non st pui nella pelle


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Eh io lo prendo principalmente per la carriera...il FUT mi stufa subito



Pure io non ci ho mai giocato moltissimo, non per molto tempo piu che altro
Se anche tu sei amante della carriera consigliatissimo 
Occhio (appena inizi) che Borini, Kalinic e Kessie sono in prestito secco, quindi devi eventualmente comprarli se vuoi tenerli


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Pure io non ci ho mai giocato moltissimo, non per molto tempo piu che altro
> Se anche tu sei amante della carriera consigliatissimo
> Occhio (appena inizi) che Borini, Kalinic e Kessie sono in prestito secco, quindi devi eventualmente comprarli se vuoi tenerli



Grazie della dritta! Una carriera la farò sicuramente col nostro Milan..poi un'altra all'estero. Magari con una piccola inglese per farla crescere...pure il Tottenham (che piccola non è) mi ispira un sacco


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Piccolo bug (insomma piccolo) i giocatori presi a parametro 0 sono rimasti in una specie di limbo, all inizio della nuova stagione sono in una sorta di limbo, non vengono nella tua società e non puoi nemmeno acquistarli perché hanno già un accordo con te.. Ma di fatto sono ancora nella loro società precedente


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grazie della dritta! Una carriera la farò sicuramente col nostro Milan..poi un'altra all'estero. Magari con una piccola inglese per farla crescere...pure il Tottenham (che piccola non è) mi ispira un sacco



Figurati 
Le carriere, personalmente, che trovo piu divertenti (Milan a parte) sono con le piccole o con le super big. Nessuna via di mezzo


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Piccolo bug (insomma piccolo) i giocatori presi a parametro 0 sono rimasti in una specie di limbo, all inizio della nuova stagione sono in una sorta di limbo, non vengono nella tua società e non puoi nemmeno acquistarli perché hanno già un accordo con te.. Ma di fatto sono ancora nella loro società precedente



Forse arrivano a Gennaio? Non ho ancora provato a prendere p0


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Forse arrivano a Gennaio? Non ho ancora provato a prendere p0



Non so, dubito che da gennaio che li blocchi ti arrivino l anno dopo..


----------



## Liuke (27 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Grazie della dritta! Una carriera la farò sicuramente col nostro Milan..poi un'altra all'estero. Magari con una piccola inglese per farla crescere...pure il Tottenham (che piccola non è) mi ispira un sacco


inoltre se richiami dai prestiti per pochi spiccioli i vari bacca niang ecc e poi li vendi ci fai un bel po di cash


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2017)

Ho provato pochi minuti fa la versione definitiva di FIFA 18 : 

Bene , ora farò la solita recensione negativa delle prime ore poi mi adeguerò per tutto l'anno. 

Giocatori che fisicamente non mi piacciono .. sembra che scivolino in campo , c'è una fisica dei giocatori sul terreno che lascia molto a desiderare. 
Molto interessanti invece i movimenti dei giocatori negli interventi , molto reali. 

Ma qualcuno di voi ha capito come si crossa ? io continuo a tirare delle ciofeche a 2 allora .


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho provato pochi minuti fa la versione definitiva di FIFA 18 :
> 
> Bene , ora farò la solita recensione negativa delle prime ore poi mi adeguerò per tutto l'anno.
> 
> ...



Devi metterti in posizione ideale per i cross, altrimenti escono tutti alla de sciglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Devi metterti in posizione ideale per i cross, altrimenti escono tutti alla de sciglio



Cioè ? Con il corpo verso il centro ?


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè ? Con il corpo verso il centro ?



Si; ad esempio devono anche crossare con il loro piede, calha di sinistro non fa partire nemmeno il pallone, roba che a fifa 17non succedeva


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Settembre 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> A sto punto con bonucci biglia e un mister B o anche solamente kalinic le 5 stelle dovrebbero esserci.. Se mettono donnarumma a 85 almeno soprattutto



Beh appena provato.. Rosa come valori peggiore Dell anno scorso e ho detto tutto.. Altro che 5 stelle qui siamo da 4.


----------



## Butcher (30 Settembre 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Beh appena provato.. Rosa come valori peggiore Dell anno scorso e ho detto tutto.. Altro che 5 stelle qui siamo da 4.



Ma come è possibile?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Si; ad esempio devono anche crossare con il loro piede, calha di sinistro non fa partire nemmeno il pallone, roba che a fifa 17non succedeva



Io non riesco a crossare , incredibile .


----------



## Giangy (30 Settembre 2017)

Appena ho un po’ di tempo libero lo prenderò sicuramente. Ho sondato anche una Nintendo Switch con Fifa 18 chissà come sarà.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2017)

Non ho nessuna console..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2017)

Suggerimenti per fare crediti velocemente senza avere fifa points? Vorrei evitare la trafila di partite inutili contro la CPU a modalità nabbo...


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a crossare , incredibile .



Se sei su PS4 e ti va di fare una partita per confrontarci non c è problema


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Se sei su PS4 e ti va di fare una partita per confrontarci non c è problema



Xbox one , comunque mi escono sempre delle ciofeche incredibili .

E nel 17 ero in divisione 2/3 cioè non è che sono scarso a giocare hahaha. 

L anno scorso facevo dei cross bellissimi veloci premendo due volte il cross ( con Son sulla Sx a crossare e Ibra in mezzo al 90% era gol )


----------



## VonVittel (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io gioco dal pc e sto avendo un problema strano: capita ogni tanto che sui lanci lunghi filtranti il giocatore controllato col cursore si blocca e non si muove. 
Non riesco a capire il perché


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Xbox one , comunque mi escono sempre delle ciofeche incredibili .
> 
> E nel 17 ero in divisione 2/3 cioè non è che sono scarso a giocare hahaha.
> 
> L anno scorso facevo dei cross bellissimi veloci premendo due volte il cross ( con Son sulla Sx a crossare e Ibra in mezzo al 90% era gol )



Si, avevo letto nei post precedenti che sei in quelle divisioni quindi so che ci sai fare 
C è da dire che se ti riferisci ai Son e agli ibra di FUT quelli sono delle divinità ahah


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Io ho cominciato a mettere mentalità difensiva. È la sagra del gol, troppi gol presi. I difensori sono dei bradipi, morti di sonno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Sto facendo la weekend league  Più che una partita di calcio sembra la gara dei 100 metri piani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho cominciato a mettere mentalità difensiva. È la sagra del gol, troppi gol presi. I difensori sono dei bradipi, morti di sonno.



Gioco deludente per questo motivo,modalità carriera con menù lento e scomodo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2018)

Dopo più di 10 anni non ci sto giocando più , è troppo un pay per Win e siccome i soldi preferisco usarli per una carbonara o una mortadella mi ha stufato.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dopo più di 10 anni non ci sto giocando più , è troppo un pay per Win e siccome i soldi preferisco usarli per una carbonara o una mortadella mi ha stufato.



passa a pes.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Gennaio 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> passa a pes.



mi stavo appunto chiedendo ma solo io continuo a preferire pes? ma non ora....da sempre (forse perchè non sono un super-maniaco di giochi ed ho iniziato con quello alla ps2 vari anni fa)


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Gennaio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi stavo appunto chiedendo ma solo io continuo a preferire pes? ma non ora....da sempre (forse perchè non sono un super-maniaco di giochi ed ho iniziato con quello alla ps2 vari anni fa)



C'è stato un periodo, tra il 2013 e il 2017 in cui Fifa era enormemente meglio di PES.
Da quest' anno grazie al nuovo motore grafico credo, PES è tornato a essere il migliore IMHO.
Sembra completamente un altro gioco anche rispetto al 2016. E io lo gioco su ps3. Su ps4 immagino sia anche meglio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gioco deludente per questo motivo,modalità carriera con menù lento e scomodo


La EA ha profuso gli sforzi soprattutto su Ultimate Team. Purtroppo a mio avviso un gioco potenzialmente bellissimo è diventato uno schifo allucinante. Non starò a dilungarmi molto, ma se vuoi avere una squadra decente in tempi decenti devi per forza shoppare. Oltretutto la tassa del 5% che devi corrispondere a EA rende ancora più difficoltoso il gioco a chi, come me, non vuole shoppare. Mi stavo avventurando nel fare un 4-4-2 ma mi sono reso conto ben presto che per rendere competitivo questo modulo i due centrocampisti centrali devono essere di primo livello: servirebbero Gullit e Vieira, andrebbero bene anche Pogba e Kanté, ma mi servono i crediti e quelli non li ho.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Gennaio 2018)

Io i crediti li ho fatti quasi esclusivamente con le sfide creazione. Compro giocatori di tutti i campionati e tutte le nazioni al loro prezzo base, e, quando escono sfide che li riguardano (generalmente incontri principali), uso quelli che mi servono e vendo quelli che avanzano a un prezzo superiore a quello d'acquisto. Quando va bene faccio 50.000 crediti, più i pacchetti omaggio. Ora ho una buona squadra Liga (Kroos, Iniesta, Benzema, Dembelè, Carrasco, Oblak, ecc..) e 1.200.000 da parte, senza aver shoppato e avendo trovato di grossi solo De Bruyne e Naingollan una volta nei pacchetti. Vorrei spenderli per Sheva e/o Van Basten, ma i prezzi delle leggende sono ancora proibitivi.
Il guaio, come detto, è che online è scriptatissimo e ingiocabile, mentre offline mi sembra fin troppo facile, oltre che pieno di bug.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io i crediti li ho fatti quasi esclusivamente con le sfide creazione. Compro giocatori di tutti i campionati e tutte le nazioni al loro prezzo base, e, quando escono sfide che li riguardano (generalmente incontri principali), uso quelli che mi servono e vendo quelli che avanzano a un prezzo superiore a quello d'acquisto. Quando va bene faccio 50.000 crediti, più i pacchetti omaggio. Ora ho una buona squadra Liga (Kroos, Iniesta, Benzema, Dembelè, Carrasco, Oblak, ecc..) e 1.200.000 da parte, senza aver shoppato e avendo trovato di grossi solo De Bruyne e Naingollan una volta nei pacchetti. Vorrei spenderli per Sheva e/o Van Basten, ma i prezzi delle leggende sono ancora proibitivi.
> Il guaio, come detto, è che online è scriptatissimo e ingiocabile, mentre offline mi sembra fin troppo facile, oltre che pieno di bug.


Per essere competitivi devi spendere denaro e avere una connessione ottimale. Nella weekend league si difende praticamente solo con L2 e anche un minimo di lag rende impossibile difendere. Inoltre la forza della squadra conta molto. Io poi devo dire che non mi sto sbattendo a farmi lo squadron perché voglio prima migliorare sul piano difensivo visto che incontro davvero tante difficoltà. quest'anno.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per essere competitivi devi spendere denaro e avere una connessione ottimale. Nella weekend league si difende praticamente solo con L2 e anche un minimo di lag rende impossibile difendere. Inoltre la forza della squadra conta molto. Io poi devo dire che non mi sto sbattendo a farmi lo squadron perché voglio prima migliorare sul piano difensivo visto che incontro davvero tante difficoltà. quest'anno.



Comunque per me il grosso difetto di Fifa, script a parte, è il fatto che il valore di un giocatore sia dato almeno all'80% dalla sua velocità. Un giocatore lento, serve a poco. Per questo sto giocando poco online. Ho una squadra composta in gran parte da palleggiatori e mi ci trovo bene, ma contro i buggati della Premier ad alti livelli verrei spesso asfaltato.
Per quanto riguarda la difesa, molto dipende dalla testa. Se giochi tranquillo, la squadra quasi si difende da sola. Se sei agitato perchè magari ti sono andate male delle partite, ti fai prendere dalla furia di recuperare palla il più presto possibile, e ti fai fregare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Gennaio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Comunque per me il grosso difetto di Fifa, script a parte, è il fatto che il valore di un giocatore sia dato almeno all'80% dalla sua velocità. Un giocatore lento, serve a poco. Per questo sto giocando poco online. Ho una squadra composta in gran parte da palleggiatori e mi ci trovo bene, ma contro i buggati della Premier ad alti livelli verrei spesso asfaltato.
> Per quanto riguarda la difesa, molto dipende dalla testa. Se giochi tranquillo, la squadra quasi si difende da sola. Se sei agitato perchè magari ti sono andate male delle partite, ti fai prendere dalla furia di recuperare palla il più presto possibile, e ti fai fregare...


Sono abbastanza tranquillo, il problema è che mi bucano con i giocatori rapidi sulle fasce. Quando becco il giocatore buggato della premier (Mané, Sané, Sterlin,Jesus) ecco che le prendo di santa ragione. Sono imprendibili quei giocatori lì, poi ci mettono pure gli stili intesa.
Io giocavo col tiki taka l'anno scorso: 433 e possesso palla. Quest'anno volevo provare qualcosa di diverso, ma online fatico tanto purtroppo e devo trovare la quadra... Sempre che ci riesca...


----------



## hiei87 (7 Gennaio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza tranquillo, il problema è che mi bucano con i giocatori rapidi sulle fasce. Quando becco il giocatore buggato della premier (Mané, Sané, Sterlin,Jesus) ecco che le prendo di santa ragione. Sono imprendibili quei giocatori lì, poi ci mettono pure gli stili intesa.
> Io giocavo col tiki taka l'anno scorso: 433 e possesso palla. Quest'anno volevo provare qualcosa di diverso, ma online fatico tanto purtroppo e devo trovare la quadra... Sempre che ci riesca...



E' quello il problema. Io ogni anno provo a fare la squadra che piace a me e a giocare come piace a me, ma arriva il punto in cui mi rendo conto che parto sempre svantaggiato rispetto agli altri, che si preoccupano solo di vincere e giocano con i buggati. Due anni fa mi sono adattato, e alla fine mi sono fatto la squadra buggata anch'io, l'anno scorso dopo un po' ho mollato. Quest anno al momento mi sta salvando lo Squad Battles offline.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Io gioco solo in squad battles perché non ho assolutamente voglia di perdere tempo e senno per una modalità assurda e scriptata come la weekend league, li non vince assolutamente il merito. E c è da dire che anche le squad battles spesso sono ridicole eh..
Mi sta salvando il voler far crediti per ricreare un Milan storico con sheva, pirlo 91, sto aspettando la carta di Kakà e così via


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Febbraio 2018)

Almeno in stagioni online, dopo il rilascio della patch, SEMBRA che la piaga del kick off glitch sia venuta meno. La squadra è effettivamente un po' più compatta dopo aver segnato un gol. Restano comunque le perplessità sui meccanismi difensivi di quest'anno dove le probabilità di prendere gol sono molto alte. Hai sempre la sensazione di non avere il pieno controllo della squadra in fase difensiva. Soprattutto i terzini quest'anno hanno il cervello di un australopiteco, si fanno bucare facilmente sulle fasce. Poi sarà che sono sfigato io ma tra squad battles e SBC finora le uniche robe decenti che ho trovato sono stati Higuain, Verratti, Monreal IF, Ginter IF e Alli.


----------

